# Tastatureingaben und JApplet



## andre666 (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein JPanel, was focusierbar gesetzt ist, in ein JApplet eingebunden. 
Jetzt nimmt es die Tastatureingaben nicht mehr wahr, was kann ich machen ?
Ich hab dieses JPanel in einen Frame eingefügt, und da hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## EOB (1. Dez 2006)

dann poste doch erstmal den code...am besten mit code tags...

gruesse


----------



## andre666 (1. Dez 2006)

OK, ich hab die Lösung gefunden.

ich füge das hier


```
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent me){
        this.requestFocusInWindow();
        }
```

meiner JPanel-erweiternden Klasse hinzu, und dann läufts. Natürlich muss ich vorher noch einen MouseListener implementieren.[/code]


----------

